# Bucket alternative



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 4, 2019)

ive only used my Sousvide once. But want to try a steak today on it. The first time. I just did a chicken breast in the sink. Is the sink a bad idea or I also have a styrofoam cooler I could make. Just looking to figure something out before my bucket gets here. What have you guys used. I don’t have a bucket in the kitchen tall enough.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 4, 2019)

Rice cooker, stock pot, crock pot, roaster pan. Never tried a bucket.


----------



## BigW. (Sep 4, 2019)

^Yup.  Anything that will hold water and you can attach a SV machine to should work.   Make sure the water min/max lines are good.  I use an igloo cooler.  I need to order a smaller plastic container for small cooks.


----------



## drdon (Sep 4, 2019)

I just use a cheap Igloo cooler at work. Beats microwaving everything.







Don


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2019)

Cooler ......


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 4, 2019)

Perfect thanks guys. Looks like it’s time to cut the top of my styrofoam cooler. Do you guys cook with the lids on? And basic tips for my first steak in it? Plan on cooking it to medium rare then throwing over the hot vortex to reverse sear


----------



## drdon (Sep 4, 2019)

You CAN cook with the lid off, but the defeats the purpose of insulation as well as allow for rapid evaporation. I would seal the container as well as possible (without overdoing it). The one I have at work will run 8 to 10 hours and not need a refill. Plus there is little temperature change due to ambient air circulation.
Don


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 4, 2019)

20qt Sterilite works good. No evaporation.


----------



## bregent (Sep 4, 2019)

For cooks of only a few hours at lower temps, you won't get much evaporation. For a steak cooked for 3-4 hours to medium rare, don't worry about it. The higher the temp and longer the cook, the more you will need a lid.


----------



## dannylang (Sep 4, 2019)

I bought a cheep tea picture, that I only use for brining, works well with about anything it will even hold a whole chicken.
dannylang


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks guys. Any idea roughly how long 2 1” steaks would take


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2019)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Thanks guys. Any idea roughly how long 2 1” steaks would take



Brian....   Everything you need to know is in the tutorial below....
http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html

..


----------



## S-met (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm assuming the steaks are individually bagged or side x side (not stacked).
I didn't catch what cut of steak you are planning, it may alter suggestions.

Assuming strip steak, SV @ 130 for 90-120 min then pat dry and sear in a screaming hot cast iron pan for 1-2 min per side. Then deglaze the pan with SV bag juices and reduce and top ny steak.

I've only done SV Beef strip steak a few times and haven't been disappointed, but also not incredibly impressed vs a traditional grill or sear and bake method.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 5, 2019)

Tha is for all true help guys. They turned out ok. I think me and the wife both still prefer them in the charcoal the whole time but it was a fun go. Here are a few pics. Last one is a pic of my wife’s. She likes hers a little more than medium. Way better than when we first started dating, she would get it like it was jerky haha


----------



## dr k (Sep 5, 2019)

Menards has a 4 gallon square top food grade bucket for a couple bucks that I use as a curing vessel and would be good for a SV container. Plastic wrap the top around the SV and put a coin in the center to drip condensation back in the bucket and a folded towel ontop to insulate.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 5, 2019)

Steaks look like they came out good . I like SV steak , but have gone back to grilling over all wood . 
Container just depends on what I'm doing .


----------

